# Roof Rack vs Boot Rack



## Lefire (21 Aug 2007)

I am about to change my car from a Honda CRV to an Audi A4. 
I have been able to put a couple of bikes in the boot in the Honda (with wheels off) and still have plenty of room for people / bags / etc on the back seats.

I am not going to have this luxury in the new car.

Pros and Cons of a roof rack vs boot rack ?

Do they both eat up the fuel economy as much as each other ?
what do you use and any that stand out as being so much better than the others ?

Thanks


----------



## Arch (21 Aug 2007)

There's some dicussion here:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2202

Main pros and cons for me are quite simple. I cannot lift a bike, even a light one, onto the roof of a car without something to stand on, because I'm on the short side, and have little upper body strength. I would choose the rear rack because it's easy to fit and remove, can be transferred from car to car (I don't have a car at the moment, but in the past it's been useful to be able to bung a bike on pretty much any of my mates cars), and easy to get the bike on. 

I realise that these may not apply to you - you're thinking of a specific car, and you're almost bound to be taller and stronger than me...

Just remember if the bikes are on the roof, to watch out for low car park entrances etc...

It also probably depends on how much you will want to use it. Fitting a rear rack maybe a bit of a faff for everyday....


----------



## Arch (21 Aug 2007)

There, that's classic forumming - two perfectly sensible correct replies, giving the opposite answer!


----------



## Lefire (21 Aug 2007)

In deed they were sensible replies. Wasn't expecting it as I spend most of my time on here reading in CycleChat Café.

Thanks for the reply though. Need more opinions to sway the descision though.


----------



## mosschops2 (21 Aug 2007)

How many bikes will you be carrying? You'll struggle to get more than two on a boot carrier - and personally I get concerned about the amount of weight and strain you put on the boot - especially when you crank the straps in really tightly. Clearly boot access is a problem - normally impossible.

Lifting bikes above head height to fasten etc is clearly an issue - although on my boot carrier (Corolla Verso) this is not much better - as Mrs M still doesn't have the reach to lift the cross bar up to 6 foot. However if you're sticking 3 bikes on the roof - I get the feeling that I'd like to have a mini step ladder to help!!

So to add to the confusion, what I am intending to do, once my requirement is to carry 3 or 4 sensibly sized bikes is to fit a tow bar, and get a tow bar carrier, which will allow boot access too.

This, whilst not answering your question, and adding as Arch mentioned to the forumming conflict of opinion, will mean a) easy lift on / off  boot access c) can carry more than 3/4 bikes d) no damage to car e) secure etc etc

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## wafflycat (21 Aug 2007)

If you have a tow bar, get a tow bar-mounted bike carrier. Best thing I ever did in terms of ease of transporting several bikes by car is to get a tow bar fitted and purchase a bike carrier that goes on that. I've got a Tradekar SilverbikeII with third bike adapter. It's so easy to fit that even I, a mere girlie, can fit the carrier on the tow bar and it's simple to fit the bikes *securely* so they are as solid as a rock on there. Plus it's got a tilt mechanism so that even with the bikes on it, if I require access to the boot, I can tilt it and open the boot. It's an excellent bit of kit.

See here

but I got mine from here

Indeed I recommend roofbox.co.uk as knowing what they are doing - happy to deal with all sorts of queries and make sure you get the right product to fit your vehicle.


----------



## Arch (21 Aug 2007)

[QUOTE45975][quote name="]There, that's classic forumming - two perfectly sensible correct replies, giving the opposite answer![/quote]

Except that yours is wrong.

I'm going to ring York and tell them they're paying you to do what a lobster can do for free.[/QUOTE]

Thankyou Paul, that made me laugh out loud, which I kinda need at the moment...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Aug 2007)

> Another recommendation for www.roofbox.co.uk. One of the most helpful companies I have dealt with.



and another.


----------



## mosschops2 (21 Aug 2007)

Just an interesting reference article:

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/bikeRack1.html


----------



## DLB (21 Aug 2007)

i bought a rear carrier from Halfords for £50 in the sale (normal price £75). once i had it set up from my car i just shoved it in the shed. Now i can have it on the car in about 5 minutes and it's dead easy to do. The harder part is getting my hybrid (Trek 7.1) onto the bars. It's a bit of a tight fit and the bike isn't light and so it can be awkward. I'd hate to think i had to lift the bike up above the car and clamp it on the roof. In fact i'm not sure i could do that.

I've never transported my road bike (which is lighter) but i guess it would be much easier to fit that on a rack/roof bars.


----------



## mosschops2 (21 Aug 2007)

Following DLB's comments - by the time I've put two bikes on - normally two MTBs - you also have to bungee the front wheels in order that the handle bars don't touch / rub against any paintwork.... Another reason for getting the bikes away from the car!


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Aug 2007)

> Another recommendation for www.roofbox.co.uk. One of the most helpful companies I have dealt with.



Me too.

I have a boot mounted carrier and a roof carrier. The former is OK for short trips and is easier and marginally quicker to mount, but for anything over 20 miles the roof carrier is vastly superior. 
Boot carrier is more likely to damage your bike - you have to be careful that nothing is rubbing on the paintwork and your bike gets filthy if its raining. On most types of boot mounted carrier you need a trailer board wired to your car's electrics. Mrs Celine has a hybrid with a ladies frame. This does not fit well on a boot rack because of the lack of a crossbar.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Aug 2007)

if my bike can fit in the roofbox without taking off more than wheels and pedals, that's where i'll be carrying it.


----------



## Danny (22 Aug 2007)

Some years ago, Which magazine did some tests on which racks were most fuel efficient.

They concluded that the most efficient were tow bar mounted racks, and roof racks were the next best in terms of fuel efficiency. Apparently traditional high mounted rear racks were worst because they seriously disrupt a car's aerodynamics.

I got my first rack this summer. Would have like to have got a tow bar one because of the fuel efficieny but found that getting a tow bar fitted cost nearly £200. In the end I opted for a Bones Saris which is a low mounted rear rack, and seems really well made. You can get one on ebay for around £90.

I took two bikes on it down to Devon at the end of July and did not find that we used any more fuel than on previous journeys (boringly we go to the same place each year so I know exactly how much petrol we normally use).


----------



## piedwagtail91 (23 Aug 2007)

if you get a roof rack make sure you don't drive into any car parks with hieght restriction bars. i've seen to good bikes trashed that way!


----------



## bonj2 (23 Aug 2007)

Roof rack.
Disadvantages:
a) Precarious
 Pain in the arse to lift bikes onto it and secure them
c) Very fiddly, bars have to be slid onto rails and little tiny plates have to be bolted on in the correct position, have to be extra careful not to round bolts, etc.
d) _Extra_ pain in the arse (to such an extent that you'll be lucky to do it) to put bikes on when it's dark
e) Security - bike's highly visible

Advantages:
None really



Rear carrier.
Disadvantages:
a) Wobbly
 When you put it on, it wobbles about, even before bikes are on it
c) Can scratch the car
d) It has a tendency to wobble
e) Can't open the boot when it's on
f) Did I mention that it's wobbly?

Advantages: none really


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Aug 2007)

bonj said:


> Roof rack.
> Disadvantages:
> a) Precarious
> Pain in the arse to lift bikes onto it and secure them
> ...



i take it you're with me with the roof box method then bonj.


----------



## Danny (23 Aug 2007)

bonj said:


> Rear carrier.
> Disadvantages:
> a) Wobbly
> When you put it on, it wobbles about, even before bikes are on it
> ...



My previous experience with poor quality rear racks that I had borrowed was exactly as described by bonj (including an embarassing incident which resulted in my new girlfirend's car being badly scratched).

However the Saris Bones rack I recently bought has no wobble at all once you have correctly adjusted all the straps.


----------



## starseven (24 Aug 2007)

I use a boot mounted type but only becuase thats what was in the shop when I needed one, o and it was about a third of the price of anything else. The bikes do wobble and a lot of use will lead to a few scratches.

If its just occasional use mine says no more than 3 bikes but I wouldnt want to put 3 Dh bikes on it.

My favourites are the little trailers with a few bike on top, but I dont really need one , they just look handy


You might consider doing without altogether, my last car , a german saloon ahem.. ,could fit a couple of bikes with the wheels removed in the boot no need for a rack.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2007)

When the kids were young and everyone wanted to ride we had five bikes to move around, often to the south of France, on an Espace. The Espace shape means rear mounted racks are dangerous so we got a tow bar mounted rack from Pendle Bike Racks http://www.pendle-bike.co.uk/. Superb piece of kit that took 4 bikes and the last one went on the roof. These also keep their second hand value - got £100 for mine after 5 years use.

Now it's just my bike I have something cheap from Halfords on the boot. I've spent some time covering the entire frame with foam pipe lagging from B&Q. This protects the bike and the car. To avoid paintwork scratches from the straps just slip a piece of cardboard under the clips.

One day when I have some spare cash I shall invest in a tow bar and a new tow bar mounted carrier. This is by far the best system......and looks so good.


----------



## bonj2 (30 Aug 2007)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i take it you're with me with the roof box method then bonj.



i'm with the 'inside vehicle' method myself, but yes roof box is better than rear rack or roof rack.
Tow-bar mounted rack would be the rack I'd have to go for if i had to have one, but i still wouldn't like that quite as much as inside.


----------



## andy_wrx (30 Aug 2007)

Sorry, this isn't intended to apply to those of you carrying three or more bikes or going on holiday with a carful of people and luggage...

...but I'm always puzzled to see a car, frequently a hatchback or estate car, with just one bloke driving it, and a single bike on the roof or a boot rack.

Why ?
I can understand it with lots of bikes, or lots of people & luggage & bikes - but one person and one bike ?

And if it's a MTB I can understand you might be getting it filthy and not want it in the car on the way back, but a road bike ?

If I drive to a tri or sportive, alone or with Mrs wrx, my bike goes inside the car. 
I put an old sheet in first to protect the carpet, drop the seats, shove the bike in - it takes seconds : far easier & quicker than fitting a rack, no effect on fuel consumption, more secure against theft.


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2007)

Are there any issues witrh clamping a carbon down tube on a roof mounted system?


----------



## bonj2 (30 Aug 2007)

yeah, so make sure your brake lights work/can be seen!


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2007)

Sell the car and stick to the bike


----------



## Lefire (31 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the advice:

*Summary is*
roof rack not a good idea
boot rack not a good idea
tow bar rack better but still not a good idea

That settles it then, I'll sell the car.


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2007)

> Thanks for the advice:
> 
> *Summary is*
> roof rack not a good idea
> ...



Aha ! he's getting the idea .... 
..... but how does he get to that wonderful ride/race/sportif which is 100 miles away ???


----------

